# Trust Worthy All Over Long Sleeve 5xl Cotton Shirts



## TheRandomOne (Feb 11, 2016)

Any on here with hopefully good prices ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

what is an 'all over' long sleeve 5X?


----------



## TheRandomOne (Feb 11, 2016)

A um picture that takes up the whole shirt


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

So you want to find a printer who can do that for you? Not the shirt itself, correct?


----------

